# Add carbs on a cut?



## UberJedi (Jan 23, 2015)

So I'm starting my cutting blast (250mgs test E,  500 mgs tren E 800 EQ and 50 mgs Drol) those  are just starting doses. Now that I am blasting should I add a couple ounces of carbs per meal to help add some additional lean mass? I keep my protein at 1.5-2 grams per lb. Current cals around 3000/day 5'11 233 About 15-16% bf I was on a not so clean bulk. In the past 3 weeks back on my cutter I am down 8 lbs.  Not my first cut but it is on gear.


----------



## SuperLift (Feb 16, 2015)

8 lbs in 3 wks is significant weight loss.. I'm assuming a good bit is from water weight due to cleaning up the diet.. I would add in a small amount of carbs (centered around your workout) and just try and take the weight loss slow.  The goal is to hold on to as much muscle as possible, which should be pretty easy while you're on a cycle.


----------

